# growling noise



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

been meaning to post this for a while.

When going down the road and on the gas to maintain speed (not accelerate) a loud growling noise can be heard under the truck. If I let off the gas to coast the noise goes away, if I hit the brakes to slow down a very similar noise reappears. 

I don't know if the noise is always there at all speeds because the truck makes to much noise at highway speeds, but I can only assume its there. I usually only notice it at slower speeds under 35MPH. Its made the noise for as long as I can remember so its not new but may have got ever so slightly worse over time

I recently installed a new slip yoke and rear U joints, so I am going to guess its not one of those parts.

Anybody have a similar problem or have any ideas where to look?
truck is a 2002 2500HD regular cab 4x4 with the 6.0


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

the angry beast under your hood


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Can you describe the noise any differently ??? Or any thing else about it ...


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

its the 6.0 fo sure, cheack you rear end bearings and make sure they are tight and have no play, also cheack your rear end fluid, might be low!


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

the new boss 92;937960 said:


> its the 6.0 fo sure, cheack you rear end bearings and make sure they are tight and have no play, also cheack your rear end fluid, might be low!


None of the bearings I can see have play, recently did a rear axle seal so I was able to look at those bearings and check the fluid. I have changed the rear diff fluid with mobil1 every year.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

RichG53;937937 said:


> Can you describe the noise any differently ??? Or any thing else about it ...


Is something thats spinning at a steady rate to the engine, kinda sounds like a rusty bearing I don't know


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

Diff bearings going out on the ring and pinon.


----------



## Ryan McEachern (Dec 11, 2009)

^ this.

Probably rear end on its way out - Drove one like that for a couple years. Is it a like a low pitched humming, but you can kind of feel it at the same time?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i would have to say rear end then, or cheack your trans fluid and transfer case fluid aswell


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

all fluids are good and changed ahead of schedule.

Its been making this noise for at least 3 years that I can remember, has anybody rebuilt a rear end ?

my personal guess is the pilot bearing on the pinion gear, it only makes noise under load. 

I was just hoping some one else has experienced the same problem. B&B?


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

You wont like my answer. I think you've got a ring and pinion replacement job in your future. Replacing just the pinion bearing won't fix the problem because you've been driving it with the pinion not being supported properly. This is causing uneven wear on the gear faces that will continue causing problems even after getting the pinion bearing replaced. The only way to make sure the differential is going to work properly for a long time is to replace all the bearings, the ring and pinion, and get it adjusted properly. Check out http://www.ringpinion.com/ContentFr...To/GeneralInfo//Diagnosing_Noise_(Part_1).inc for a good article on differential noises.


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

+1

but noise could also be generated by the front differential.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

ring and pinion gears and then replace the carrier berings, pinion berings while you are in there. i just did a complete tear down and rebuild on mine and it was 500 bucks. but you have a 3/4 ton so it might be a little more pricey!


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

pmorrissette;938464 said:


> +1
> 
> but noise could also be generated by the front differential.


X2.......I had that and a wheel bearing on my mind for this..........

does it change sound if you sway side to side going down the road?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

By your descriptions so far Lou it would appear to be a rear end issue, and if so it's likely a pinion pilot bearing as you suspect. Not very common to lose a bearing in a 10.5 but when you do it's usually the pilot. Need to tear it down to see for sure. As long as the magnet has been doing of holding any loose debris the ring and pinion will be ok. It takes more than a worn pilot bearing to wear the R&P in a 10.5 as you still have two additional bearings performing back up duty.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Indyplower;938806 said:


> X2.......I had that and a wheel bearing on my mind for this..........
> 
> does it change sound if you sway side to side going down the road?


its not a front wheel bearing they have both been changed in the last 30K


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

B&B;939239 said:


> By your descriptions so far Lou it would appear to be a rear end issue, and if so it's likely a pinion pilot bearing as you suspect. Not very common to lose a bearing in a 10.5 but when you do it's usually the pilot. Need to tear it down to see for sure. As long as the magnet has been doing of holding any loose debris the ring and pinion will be ok. It takes more than a worn pilot bearing to wear the R&P in a 10.5 as you still have two additional bearings performing back up duty.


Thanks B&B (mike right ?)

I its been a while since a had a 10.5 apart. I remember there being shims on the pinion and some other adjustment for the ring gear( threaded ring? or something). Think its possible to take it apart and replace the bearing with out having to get involved in setting the gear mesh ?

If I take it apart im replacing the bearing even if I don't think it needs it, how expensive can the part be?

Now for the big question
1) do it my self in a heated garage with no lift thats easy to access with no one else in it to piss off
2) do it in a heated garage with lift, thats shared and impossible not to piss off one of the other occupants
3) hire a mechanic who doesnt want to do it, to do it for me


----------



## StormRanger (Oct 15, 2009)

Take it to the dealer I took mine to, maybe they'll tell you its "exhaust resonance".

I have a vibration that only lasts a second, right around 47-53mph, feels like its drivetrain related.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Well if you've had a 10.5 apart before then it wouldn't be complete greek to you Lou. What I would do is remove the pinion assembly out the front and have a look at the stub on the end (where the pilot bearing rides) and check it for damage. You can pull the pinion/housing assembly without affecting any of the setup specs.

If you may recall the pilot bearing has no internal race and so the pilot bearing rollers ride directly on the machined surface of the pinion snout. And if the bearing gets rough it will also cause roughness on the pinion snout. However it can be repaired via spray welding (I've repaired many that way) thus saving a very expensive gear set. While you have the pinion out you'll also be able to reach into the diff housing and feel the pilot for any abnormal wear or roughness. 

If you do discover the pinion snout is worn and the bearing needs replaced then of course you'll have to pull the diff to access the bearing for replacement. But pulling the diff is not a big deal as just as you recall the side adjuster's are threaded and as long as you keep track of where they were (count the holes) and you're sure to get them back to that same correct spot you won't affect backlash. The rest is just cleanliness and using the correct torque specs. 

Now if you pull the pinion and find no issue with the pilot then you'll need to disassemble the pinion and pinion housing assembly in order to check the other two bearings, which requires some rather critical and proper settings and knowledge during re-assembly. I'd assume you'd need someone with knowledge to do that for you, but only you can answer that one for sure.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

BigLou80;939571 said:


> its not a front wheel bearing they have both been changed in the last 30K


Ok,

Sounds like you and Mike are on the case.....good luck


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Indyplower;940499 said:


> Ok,
> 
> Sounds like you and Mike are on the case.....good luck


A front wheel bearing wouldn't change with throttle input either. Changing sounds/vibrations with throttle input = drivetrain issue.

Keep that one stored in the records for future use Mike.:waving:


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Today is the big day, after neglecting this noise for close to 4 years I will finally be tearing it down this afternoon. I will post what I find later.


----------

